# New but no name. Unsure of sex.



## womandriver (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is our new baby. Haven't named him/her yet b/c not sure which it is. He/she is about five-six weeks old. The flash makes him/her look white but he/she is entirely light yellow.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He/she is beautiful.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww what a gorgeous lutino ! Do you know what mutation the parents were ?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cutie! So adorable!!!
If the mom was not a lutino the baby is female, if mom was a lutino baby could be either sex.

You can try wing spot sexing, its a lot harder on lutinos though, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307, like I sexed mine as a boy and she turned out to be a girl, her spots were just too light to see very well lol


Male behaviours include whistling, beak banging, and heart wings.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome. Your baby is beautiful. The rule Sarah used above should help you decide the gender. It helped me sex Dandelion


----------



## womandriver (Apr 10, 2012)

*from the person I got him/her from*



xoxsarahxox said:


> What a cutie! So adorable!!!
> If the mom was not a lutino the baby is female, if mom was a lutino baby could be either sex.
> 
> This is from the person I got my birdie from: "dad looks just like him and momma is a pied which has gray" does this mean I have a female? Was hoping for a male as I hear they are the vocal ones.... but either way he/she will be loved and adored.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes that means that you have a female since mom is not a lutino, this is due to lutino being a sex-linked mutation.


This thread explains sex-linked mutations if you want to read about it, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, she is so pretty!


----------



## womandriver (Apr 10, 2012)

Since my soon to be three year old son insists this is his "chicken" I think that name might stick. Not sure though... still batting some names around.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I will say from experience that Chicken is a very good name!!! lol Very pretty girl. Just throwing some ideas out there but how about Sunny(also very popular), Daisy, Sunflower, Angel, Sunshine, Flower just to name a few.


----------



## womandriver (Apr 10, 2012)

*Name*



roxy culver said:


> I will say from experience that Chicken is a very good name!!! lol Very pretty girl. Just throwing some ideas out there but how about Sunny(also very popular), Daisy, Sunflower, Angel, Sunshine, Flower just to name a few.


Sunshine is cute!  I will rn them by the three year old.  He named our puppy. Someone suggested Smokie and he said Yeah Mokie. I liked the mokie so we ran with it. Come to find out my sister in NY named her dog Lokie lol


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

womandriver said:


> Since my soon to be three year old son insists this is his "chicken" I think that name might stick. Not sure though... still batting some names around.


Oh my goodness! That is too funny! Your son is cute. I have a seven year old and when we got our lutino girl, he named her Candy, because she looked like candy corn to him, lol. That was around Halloween too!
Your lutino tiel is gorgeous, I just love her baby crest


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

